# What are YOU going to be for halloween this year?



## Count Chocula (Oct 19, 2007)

duder, his dudeness, or el dudereno if your not into the whole brevity thing


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

You stole my costume man!

Oh wait....

Still, scary though.


----------



## Count Chocula (Oct 19, 2007)

hey...you know...sometimes you eat the bar, and sometimes.....


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

An old-world fortune teller.


----------



## strublay (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm going to be my interpretation of a witch. 
Dark, uses divination techniques, deeply paranoid about spirits coming to get her, and supremely obsessive.


----------



## bogie1972 (Oct 14, 2010)

Dressing up as captain spaulding!


----------



## Euan Buchan (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm going as Guinness Man, Ive made my own outfit made my own tshirt with the Guinness logo and added Man on it I have ordered a hat but hasn't arrived yet and going to buy a cape that has a white bow tie.


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

i AM GOING As the evil butcher... or should i say butchess?


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

Doing the whole vampire thing, I know not very original but...lol


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

This is the first year I have a choice of costumes that don't make me look like a mobile circus tent: an over-the-top witch, a vampiress, and a prophet of doom. The last best fits my Seven Deadly Sins theme, but I'm super-fond of the first one. I figure I'll wind up being whichever one I can find in the pile of costumes once I've finished dressing the mannequins.


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

I don't "dress up" per se, but I have a couple of Halloween shirts I like to wear with black pants....and I sit outside to give out candy & watch all the people....

Still need to get my official Halloween wine!


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

for my party either a cavewoman,barbarian or a eskimo,it's gonna get cold...lol


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

bogie1972 said:


> Dressing up as captain spaulding!


oooh yay post pic !!!!!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

A clown.


----------



## cherryred (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm dressing up as a victim of a fatal car crash.


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

Almost finished with mine:


----------



## cherryred (Sep 9, 2010)

joossa said:


> Almost finished with mine:


Nice I like.


----------



## Atelier*Motives (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm hoping to dress up as Cyndi Lauper from the 80s and I'm dressing my 2 yr old as Marty McFly from Back to the future. He doesn't like costumes with hats or makeup. :/


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

Pure evil! The walking dead!


----------



## LadyRohan (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm recycling my Black beard costume this year. I'm a chick and what makes this funny... is that I play a dude and all the neighbors think I'm my husband. LOL


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

joossa said:


> Almost finished with mine:


Pretty awesome Joossa!!!


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Spider victim


----------



## cherryred (Sep 9, 2010)

These are my first try at a "bloody" shirt. What do you think? Also I usd my phone to take the photos.


----------



## Talldark (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm going as a dead pirate..Huge party, my buddy is a barber,he's doin the whole Sweeney Todd thing..


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

Nothing fancy here, just a pumpkin monster type mask and dark clothes for purposes of scaring (I am going to be hiding in an indoor scene and scaring once guests come to look at the distraction scene)


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Well, I asked the original question and I've changed my answer.

On halloween, allow me to introduce myself- I'm the exhausted SOB! I won't even need a costume. I'll look all crumpled up and drained of life just being me! Second thought, maybe I WILL wear my costume. It'll be a LOT less scary!

Dan


----------



## markstevenp78 (Oct 4, 2010)

Oh well, I am so prepare with my very blooded human head with it's gravy eyes! haha. this makes so nice to all.


----------



## HappyHalloweenie (Jul 15, 2010)

nothing scary here, I don't know if my children could handle it. I will be Raggedy Ann, hubby will be either Vanilla Ice(last years costume) or Raggedy Andy if he is up to it this Halloween.


----------



## jeremydbrooks (Nov 20, 2008)

I do a fairly elaborate garage haunt, and last year I made the huge mistake of wearing a zombie face prosthetic that completely covered one of my eyes. I had to go behind the scenes to fill chillers with ice, fill fog machines with fluid, reset props, etc, and kept stumbling around, knocking stuff over. Dumb...

So, this year I did a simple pull-over mask and reaper cloak.


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

I have no idea really. I need to find something soon. I'm doing a very kid friendly display this year so I'm thinking about being a witch but I thought it might be kinda cliche`. Does anyone have any other ideas for a kid friendly costume??? plz help!


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm lazy so I just picked up one of those Phantom Reaper costumes from Walmart, the Grim Reaper one that has a black face cover and red light up eyes - no worrying about makeup. I bought one of those alien head skull scythes and I need to find a better handle for it. Maybe some bamboo to make it look more like vertebrae.


----------



## grogan81 (Sep 27, 2010)

I am going to be a vampire this year. I actually have come up with a pretty cool costume I think. My wife is going to a vampire, Hammer Films-style, too. We get to dress up twice as we have a party on the 30th and TOT at home on the 31st. Should be fun.


----------



## Zombienurse87 (Oct 19, 2010)

Planned to be a zombie nurse but because the stupid ebay person I dealt with sent the wrong size I wont wear it. So she pretty messed up my Halloween! But I found a different one now which isnt that good but it is better than nothing to be honest. It is a kind of a Zombie clown.
It better arrive on time though or I go mad. I have Halloween so much organised this year.


----------



## LadyDuke (Oct 25, 2010)

I've got 2 costumes this year. The demon in my avatar, with huge hooves I'll someday get a picture of. That was for last weekend and this upcoming friday.

Then saturday and sunday I'm doing my burnt housewife/honey I blew up the kitchen - with a lifesize meatloaf head.


----------



## Xfireboyx (Sep 19, 2008)

MacGruber!! ... i got everything for under 15 dollars!


----------



## Spyderella (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm going as a she-devil.. Very burlesque pin-up a'la Bettie Page!


----------



## beggars alley (May 4, 2008)

Atelier*Motives said:


> I'm hoping to dress up as Cyndi Lauper from the 80s and I'm dressing my 2 yr old as Marty McFly from Back to the future. He doesn't like costumes with hats or makeup. :/


FUNNY! I had a party last weekend and I was Mcfly with "life perserver"and my frind's wife was Cyndi.


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Medusa!! I keep losing my snakes, but otherwise a very fun costume!!


----------



## cherryred (Sep 9, 2010)

Looks good pandora!


----------



## DeathClutch (May 16, 2010)

Will post a costume shot as soon as I snap a decent one, but until then, this should sum it up...


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

^^^Amazing! Amazing! Amazing, DeathClutch!



Here is me and my kid brother at his Fall Festival:











Test run to make sure everything will go smoothly on the big night:











Happy Halloween everyone!!!!!! =)


----------



## DeathClutch (May 16, 2010)

Thanks, joossa! Yeah, that's not a cheap, store bought Myers by any means. Your Leatherface costume rocks as well. Great job, buddy!


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

pandora said:


> Medusa!! I keep losing my snakes, but otherwise a very fun costume!!


ahhh that is sooo cute !!! sry u lossssy yer snakes...try hot glue them to a hair barett next time see if that works


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

well i ended up being something different every time i turned around heheheh







(this was trick or treat night no i was not little red riding hood lol )







(me as a mad chief yup that a turkey on my head)


----------



## TagTeam (Oct 15, 2009)

Unfortunately when you throw the party, you do not have as much time to get dressed up ( Grave Digger)


----------



## DeathClutch (May 16, 2010)

Quick shot..


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

coool im enjoying seeing everyone costume heheheh


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I went as Lady Gaga


----------



## helens (Oct 30, 2010)

*Glamourous Medusa*

My version of Medusa. Simplicity Goddess costume and Homemade Snake tiara. Snakes were a pain as they did not dry even after spraying with sealer.


----------



## Nyxy (Sep 17, 2005)




----------



## Itsjustme (Sep 22, 2009)

Shamelessly stole my idea from here: 

Me as a Voodoo Doll for our 4th annual party









My husband and I:









My kids and I on Halloween Night:


----------



## pitchforknumb (Aug 23, 2009)

I decided to go as an oldy but a good this year. FREDDY!!


----------



## cherryred (Sep 9, 2010)

I was the victim of a hit and run.


----------



## Dragonryder (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, this year I was Disney's Goofy. Next year I hope to get a little more dressed up and do the Dragonryder costume that I am working on. Just have to figure a few things out.


----------



## funnycouple (Sep 22, 2011)

We, the funnycouple, will dress up as Fred and Wilma this Halloween. I think it would be quite fun, really hope to see some positive reactions


----------



## sheamiyake (Jul 17, 2011)

A gothic Marie antoinette!!


----------



## toddsdarlin (May 30, 2011)

Last year I was a Wild West Saloon Lady
This year I am going to be a Pirate (like Angelica in PotC without the hat)


----------



## Dr. Satan (Sep 23, 2011)

last year i was a crazy zombie. This year. Dr. Satan. Maybe that was predictable..


----------



## mikieofthedead (Aug 12, 2005)

Ziggy Stardust Baby!!! Its gonna be the first costume i've done that isn't scary....tho wearing a lycra body suit with platform boots is getting me a little scared


----------



## Drayvan (Sep 22, 2009)

This year my party theme is Twisted Fairy Tales. So I am going to dress as a demented tooth fairy.


----------



## huggybear (Oct 8, 2008)

Going to be medusa since i decided to get dreadlocks during the summer...so it keeps costume ideas to a minimum for now.Firgure i'll attach some snakes to a few dreads and make an outfit and good to go.hubby suggested sideshow bob but i cant spray the hair so thats out.


----------



## CantHalloweenBeTwiceaYear (Aug 25, 2011)

I am making a Poison Ivy costume. I am a redhead, so I'm embracing it this year.


----------



## PhotonWaveZero (Oct 10, 2010)

A Vampire Hunter/Slayer. Still Buying accessories. XD


----------



## Ophelia_Immortal (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm going as Edward Scissorhands  But I haven't started my costume yet


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

I think for my party I need to keep it simple since I never have time to get ready. I will probably just wear a blue gothic vampire dress I bought at spirit, do hair and makeup early. 

Unless I get inspired last minute with something else.

For the big Saturday before Halloween haunted house I think I will be a zombie. 

And for the TOT's on Monday.. just black dress, a witch hat and my Halloween apron maybe some cute striped stockings.


----------



## DontWorkWithDemons (Sep 10, 2011)

I'm looking at an hour of makeup this year to do a good, infected zombie. I was hoping to do a zombie babysitter (because of all the zombie babies, haha, get it? ) but I can't seem to think of anything that screams babysitter and not just teenage girl.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

i was going to be an 80's pop star (generic one, not specific LOL) but then my best friend and i decided to do the whole 50's pin up kinda retro look and get matching dresses - so thats what im gonna be lol


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

It's gearing up to be my best costume ever - I'm going as a jellyfish! Still a ways to go, but I'm loving the progress so far.


----------



## zero (Aug 27, 2004)

drunk.......


----------



## MobileMayhem (Mar 9, 2007)

An old, creepy Louisiana voodoo man.


----------



## Rosetta28 (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm going as Living Dead Girl or Zombie whatever you wanna call it.


----------



## Tihswen (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm gonna be either a vampire cowgirl or a zombie cowgirl


----------



## pitchforknumb (Aug 23, 2009)

Mr. Freeze. Complete with cheesy Arnold lines.


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

I was a Witch and my husband was the Witch Finder General.... all last minute. 

Didn't get any great pictures except where he was attacking me. My rag tag costume was very Mrs Lovett from Sweeney Todd, made me think that would be a good costume one year too.









This picture is hilarious! I look more possessed that gives me another idea, he needs to be a Priest and I need to be Regan one year.


----------



## thedeeperyougo (Oct 25, 2011)

I originally wanted to be Sailor Mars... I foolishly thought I could make the costume, then waited too long to trust ordering online. Then I wanted to do a couples-themed costume with my boyfriend. I suggested Medusa and a man turned to stone which I thought was a wicked idea but he said it'd be too boring for him. Fair enough though, being a man turned to stone would be kind of boring.
SO, since we went to Mexico in the summertime we're going to be los calaveras (Day of the Dead skeletons). I tried shopping last night and couldn't justify spending $80+ just to be a skanky bunny, red riding hood, referee, etc...


----------



## undead (Nov 2, 2010)

*The same as previous years: Zombie!!*

Hello everyone!! nice post!!
I'm going as zombie again. 
So far I've made my prosthetics and this pic shows the guts that will be attached to my stomach.









Talking about Calaveras, I want to share a little about how we mexicans celebrate "Dia de Muertos". We go to the graveyard and take flowers to our loved deceased ones, also their favorite food, "Pan de Muerto" (Bread), we pray and even play music. I know this would sound dumb to some people (take food to a dead person?!?) but it is just ancient tradition!! 

Also we all know the Calaveras image (skull), this also refers to little limericks written by anyone, which make fun (not in a bully way) of our dead ones, or living ones. This is heavily used by media these days to satirize politicians and famous characters. We celebrate La Muerte, or "huesuda" or "calaca" (GRIM REAPER)

Anyway, this Calavera is for you!! Enjoy it!! 
Pardon the metrics (English is not my first language) but it's just for fun!! Hope no one gets offended.

_On the forum they will type
'bout how they will get dressed
for the halloween big night
not in their dayjobs get so stressed

Many pictures I have seen
of some people in disguise
some are nasty some are nice
and some people just don't need

Zombies, witches and vampires
don't even give me chills
if I wanna get real fright
I just see my mortgage bills

It is late and gotta rest
not in graveyard but in bed
this will be my final verse
'cause I am no Eminem_


----------



## Yezzo (Oct 10, 2011)

Got the robe early in the month but didn't know what to do for my face. Then I found it, simple and cheap.


----------



## ZombieSlayerMummy (Oct 3, 2011)

We went to a party last weekend (and have our own this weekend). I was/will be the Queen of Hearts (with a cheesy, store bought, sexy as heck costume, thank you very much!) and my husband was "***********". Unfortunately he is allergic to the spirit gum and liquid latex so we have to come up with another costume for him.  I was very proud of his costume since I did all the application and make up work for him. He even won best costume. Oh well.


----------



## GraveyardQueen (Jul 9, 2011)

Originally we wanted to go as Peach and Mario. We were going to pretend they got into a bad mario kart crash, and gore them up. Fast forward to me never finding a satisfying dress, and having a near break down since we were running out of time. Got home, sulked and looked through the closet, and realized how easily we could do Cleopatra and the mummy. I'm going to kill Cleo, though rather than the traditional snake bite, I've decided the mummy will have strangled me (no snakes left at the store and bruise makeup is fun to do).


----------



## suzika (Jul 26, 2010)

Catrina this year, with sugar skull makeup. I'm almost ready, just waiting for tomorrow night!


----------



## Saya (Aug 18, 2012)

I will be Medusa!!


----------



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

I am thinking of being a scarecrow. It's something I have consider being for ages. I've always liked scarecrows. I would wear a scarecrow mask, an Amish-style hat, my burlap jacket that I normally wear with my Jason costume, my gray shirt I also normally wear with my Jason costume, my boots I normally wear with my Jason costume (lol) and some gloves, and have hay up my sleeves of course, and maybe sticking out of my boots. I love the smell of burlap, so between the jacket and mask, it might be fun. 

.....I have also consider being Jason again since the costume is such a hit and if I cannot get a scarecrow hat cheap cause I need to budget this year.


Earlier in the year, I consider being a Gorilla from Planet of the Apes, but the stuff I need is too pricy, and I am worried how the make-up will turn out, and I also feel I need a human slave to walk around with me, and I cannot find one. I'd need a unique human too such as a very brawny man or a sexy woman or a dwarf. I looked into hiring a dwarf, but they are asking for way too much money.

.....I have even consider being the Joker since being a clown is a costume I have always desired to be. But I am worried I am too tall and big. Lol. And when it comes to Halloween - There are two kinds of people. Mask people and make-up people. I have always traditional been a mask guy. With some make-up such as in the case with being Jason. Although I keep an open mind. I just worry about how good the make-up will turn out, and I admit, I don't usually like having to sit and get the make-up on or off. But make-up is fun to wear.


----------

